# It may appear in form as a gazelle meadow...



## yakutistan

My heart can take on any appearance. The heart varies in accordance with variations of the innermost consciousness. It may appear in form as a gazelle meadow, a monkish cloister, an idol-temple, a pilgrim Kaaba, the tablets of the Torah for certain science, the bequest of the leaves of the Koran.


Muhyiddin ibn Arabi'den Ingilizce olark aktrilmis. Son cumleyi (it my appear'den itibaren) Turkce'ye cevirebilir misiniz?


----------



## avok

"(Kalp) ceylan çayırı,  keşiş manastırı, put tapınağı, Kabe hacısı, bazı bilimler için Tevrat tabletleri, Kuran yapraklarının vasiyeti görünümünde olabilir."

Bunu ana dili İngilizce  olmayan biri İngilizce'ye çevirmiş.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Yakutistan, takip ettiğin kaynağı değiştirmeni öneriyorum. Avok'a katılıyorum; çeviri çok kalitesiz.



yakutistan said:


> *My heart can take on any form: gazelles in a meadow, a cloister for monks, for the idols, sacred ground, Kaaba for the circling pilgrim, the tables of the Torah, the scrolls of the Qur'an**.*


"Stations of Desire: Love Elegies from Ibn 'Arabi and New Poems"de bulabilceğin Michael A. Sells'in çevirisi yukarıdaki şekildedir.

Bu çevirye dayanarak Türkçe çevirim ise:
_
Bir çayırdaki ceylanlar, inzivaya çekilecekler, putlar ve mübarek topraklar için bir manastır, tavaf eden hacılar için Kabe, Tevrat yazıtları veya Kuran tirşeleri biçmini alabilir kalbim._


----------



## yakutistan

sagolun arkadaslar
evet, metnin ingilizce cevirisinde problemler var. Michael E. Sells versiyonuna e-book olarak veya elektronik ortamda ulasma imkanim var mi?


----------



## Chazzwozzer

yakutistan said:


> sagolun arkadaslar
> evet, metnin ingilizce cevirisinde problemler var. Michael E. Sells versiyonuna e-book olarak veya elektronik ortamda ulasma imkanim var mi?


Burada bu konuyla ilgili link vermem mümkün değil. Satırları kullanarak arama motorlarından sen de ulaşabilirsin.

Ekin


----------

